# Electric twinbar



## Roger honeycutt (Jan 3, 2021)

Working on a electric bike .added a curved seat post and a jc higgins rack.widdend the frame and disc brakes. Almost ready to take back apart and paint. Ill probly run a rack battery.pedal assist


----------



## Big Moe (Jan 3, 2021)

I DIG THIS.


----------



## mike j (Jan 4, 2021)

Nice... there's no goin' back now.


----------



## 1motime (Jan 4, 2021)

Nice mock up!  Everything looks thought out and tight.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Jan 4, 2021)

Dang, I can't wait to see this thing painted! It's weird to see an Elgin Twinbar with 2 additional bars, but this thing's looking _good_! What sort of paint scheme do you have in mind?


----------



## FSH (Jan 4, 2021)

@Roger honeycutt did you use a Bfang rear hub?  I am looking into doing this, but am up in the air regarding wattage


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 5, 2021)

Sweet! Everything @Roger honeycutt does looks great! This will be no exception! Looking good!


----------



## Roger honeycutt (Jan 6, 2021)

FSH said:


> @Roger honeycutt did you use a Bfang rear hub?  I am looking into doing this, but am up in the air regarding wattage



I used a promovec 500 watt


----------



## Roger honeycutt (Jan 6, 2021)

Bike from the Dead said:


> Dang, I can't wait to see this thing painted! It's weird to see an Elgin Twinbar with 2 additional bars, but this thing's looking _good_! What sort of paint scheme do you have in mind?



Probably the mojito green with gold and tan strip


----------



## Duchess (Jan 6, 2021)

FSH, if it matters to you, the usual US legal limit is 750W, but since nobody you'll encounter who would bother you really knows what that means, you could probably put a "750W" sticker on anything bigger and nobody would know the better unless you're caught doing 50mph or something.


----------

